# P0011 code



## bucksnort59 (Dec 30, 2020)

Getting ready to sell my 2012 Versa 1.6L sedan and wouldn't ya know it it throws a code. P0011 shows Variable valve trouble. Took both VVT's off and cleaned then. Not really dirty and both engage when I hit them with 12 volts. My bud is a Nissan tech and he suggested maybe the cam shaft sensors had crud on them. Well I broke the top off the front sensor and installed a new one. The old one had some silver metal dust attached to it. Not bad. Was going to wait before pulling the other one as I need the car for the weekend and don't want to risk breaking that one and being SOL.
Followed the Nissan service manual but since I don't have Consult I'm pretty must in manual test, clean or replace. It says the crank sensor is a possibility but I thought I'd ask before throwing more parts at it. Car has no drivability problems besides the MIL light. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## bucksnort59 (Dec 30, 2020)

Rechecked the VVT with my Ohm meter like I should've in the first place. Needs to be 6.6-7.5 Ohms and mine said 1.5. Back one was at 7.5 so it looks like even though putting 12 volts to the solenoid makes it engage and the shaft move, the lower reading means it would be operating at reduced capacity and threw a code. Probably was working good enough that I didn't have a drivability issue but eventually the solenoid would fail and make it run bad. Looks like a new one will fix it.


----------



## bucksnort59 (Dec 30, 2020)

Rechecked the VVT with my Ohm meter like I should've in the first place. Needs to be 6.6-7.5 Ohms and mine said 1.5. Back one was at 7.5 so it looks like even though putting 12 volts to the solenoid makes it engage and the shaft move, the lower reading means it would be operating at reduced capacity and threw a code. Probably was working good enough that I didn't have a drivability issue but eventually the solenoid would fail and make it run bad. Looks like a new one will fix it.


----------

